# co2 Splitter that works



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

So you can regulate / control the glow for each side independently? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashenwelt said:


> So you can regulate / control the glow for each side independently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Yes. Each one has a precise control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashenwelt (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow. For only 30 usd? That could be useful in a project I have planned.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashenwelt said:


> Wow. For only 30 usd? That could be useful in a project I have planned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Yup. So as an example I am doing about 8bps going to my 60 gallon(tons of surface movement) and 1.2bps going to my 20 gallon. Each is very stable and does not fluctuate at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very interesting. I am surprised the cheap needle valves work so well. I guess we have come a long way since CO2 was first introduced to the hobby.

Regarding both the 2 and 3 way valves; is there anyway to shut off one side completely (essentially, causing the 3 way to become a 2 way valve, and the 2 way valve to act as if was not even there)?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Darkblade48 said:


> Very interesting. I am surprised the cheap needle valves work so well. I guess we have come a long way since CO2 was first introduced to the hobby.
> 
> Regarding both the 2 and 3 way valves; is there anyway to shut off one side completely (essentially, causing the 3 way to become a 2 way valve, and the 2 way valve to act as if was not even there)?


Yes and in fact that is what I have done since I am only using two of the three. Just tighten all the way the needle valve on the one not being used and nothing comes out. So the needle valve that came with the regulator is wide open and can be tightened all the way closing co2 to the splitter completely, and the other three needle valves on the splitter are controlled on the splitter. One is shut off and the other two controlling co2 to the two aquariums.

So the first few days I wanted to verify that the levels were stable and they are. The bps from each needle valve is exactly the same. Very happy with how its working so far. And not bad considering the price. The three way was the only one that was amazon prime the others would have come from China and I didn't want to wait longer. This is why I got the three even though I only needed 2. Figure it cannot hurt in case I want and will most likely start another tank that will of course need co2 :grin2:


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know how it will work out but do use some care when closing the needle valve all the way as it can damage the seat or needle if it is pressed too far. The courser, blunter needles may not show any harm as quick as some of the really sharply tapered needles. Think of the fine machined needle pressing into a seat. If it is some softer material, one or the other can wind up with a groove in the spot where they meet. Then when you want to use it, the groove can wind up in a spot where you have a hard time adjusting it. 
Usually not recommended to use them to cut off flow, though. When I have a spare, I go with adding a bit of tubing that is sealed at the end. I find tubing is easy to seal if I set it on fire and then crimp it with pliers.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I don't know how it will work out but do use some care when closing the needle valve all the way as it can damage the seat or needle if it is pressed too far. The courser, blunter needles may not show any harm as quick as some of the really sharply tapered needles. Think of the fine machined needle pressing into a seat. If it is some softer material, one or the other can wind up with a groove in the spot where they meet. Then when you want to use it, the groove can wind up in a spot where you have a hard time adjusting it.
> Usually not recommended to use them to cut off flow, though. When I have a spare, I go with adding a bit of tubing that is sealed at the end. I find tubing is easy to seal if I set it on fire and then crimp it with pliers.


That is very interesting and a good thought. So would the pressure not build up too much on the sealed tubing causing it to pop off maybe? How open do you leave the not used valve and have a sealed tubing on the end? I mean I just have it shut and not over tightened. And it feels pretty solid.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I use low pressure due to reactors but then I don't think it will be a problem, assuming the fittings and tubing on the extra are the same as on the working.
The pressure will go out in the direction of least resistance, so most of the time, I would expect it to go to the other two tanks as they are closer to open than the crimped tubing. The closure only has to be as solid as the lowest pressure on the other two directions.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I use low pressure due to reactors but then I don't think it will be a problem, assuming the fittings and tubing on the extra are the same as on the working.
> 
> The pressure will go out in the direction of least resistance, so most of the time, I would expect it to go to the other two tanks as they are closer to open than the crimped tubing. The closure only has to be as solid as the lowest pressure on the other two directions.




Got it and makes sense and thought about that earlier that it will go the direction of least resistance which is the other directions where the needle valves are open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

